

Ask YC: anyone know if the Olympics is broadcasting digitally? - jgamman

hi, i love sailing but it's always relegated to the 3am 10min summary slot.  does anyone know if all events this year are being digitally filmed and up for retrieval/purchase??
======
johns
From NBCOlympics.com: "In addition, the site itself will offer more than 3,500
hours of exclusive video, including 2,200 hours of live streams, plus full-
event replays and extensive highlights -- all free and on demand throughout
the Games. Powered by MSN's Silverlight technology, NBCOlympics.com's video
will allow users to further customize their experience -- whether by selecting
picture-in-picture functionality, watching simultaneous views of multiple
events, or setting on-screen alerts and more. This same Olympic video will
also be available on mobile devices and cable VOD packages."

~~~
jgamman
cheers, sounds promising. hopefully us non-US mac users will have an outlet
too.

------
dimitry
I think NBC was going to be broadcasting multiple events online, but I might
be thinking of another event.

------
lpgauth
Indeed, it does suck that there is never any sailing on normal broadcast
hours... I used to race Lasers but had to stop as it got way too time
demanding and $$$.

